# Show me your Glycine Combat 6



## nin. (Mar 11, 2010)

I've been on the fence about getting one for a while, so I'd appreciate any input from fellow wus members who own/have owned one. I'm pretty fond of the brown dial model with the Arabic numbers.
How does it wear and feel on the wrist? General impression?

Pics are a sine qua non! :-!


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

your fault, you picked up the only one Glycine which I don't have Or I should get one also maybe


----------



## AEC (Nov 9, 2011)

nin. said:


> I've been on the fence about getting one for a while, so I'd appreciate any input from fellow wus members who own/have owned one. I'm pretty fond of the brown dial model with the Arabic numbers.
> How does it wear and feel on the wrist? General impression?
> 
> Pics are a sine qua non! :-!


Yeah, I'm noodling over the purchase of a Combat 6, too. I'm thinking I would like a hand-wound, stick-dial version. I would be interested to hear real-life impressions of the blue dial, which intrigues me.


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's a Combat, not a "6" though. I think they discontinued this one for some reason? It's 43 mm but wears much bigger, I sold it to a member.


----------



## A+U (May 17, 2012)

I picked up a Combat 6, index version, on SS.

Loved the spartan look of it.

I was less than pleased with the SS bracelet though. Felt a little cheap, with hollow end-links as well.

Switched it over to leather, and I am quite happy with it.

One thing to note though, the mineral glass has a unique look to it, it looks like it's been very lightly tinted or coated. At some angles, there is a bluish tint... Almost like AR, on the underside. but if it was AR, I'm sure Glycine would have proudly listed it as such in the specifications.

Nevetherless, the mineral glass was a pleasant surprise. I almost didn't buy the Combat 6 as I would have preferred it with sapphire, but the crystal has turned out to be one of the nicer touches about the watch.


----------



## AEC (Nov 9, 2011)

Love it. Nice choice. I think a Combat 6 is on my short list.


----------



## A+U (May 17, 2012)

A+U said:


> One thing to note though, the mineral glass has a unique look to it, it looks like it's been very lightly tinted or coated. At some angles, there is a bluish tint... Almost like AR, on the underside. but if it was AR, I'm sure Glycine would have proudly listed it as such in the specifications.


Ok, just heard back from glycine. It seems the blue-ish tint REALLY is an anti-reflective coating, on the underside!


----------



## faintlymacabre (Nov 27, 2012)

I love the curvature to that crystal!

I'm interested in the 36mm model with arabic numerals, and was wondering if any smaller-wristed members have wrist shots!


----------



## DeepEye (Sep 1, 2011)

Now it comes with a sapphire crystal too . I'm interested in the 36mm blue dial version
::: Glycine Watch ::: Bienne 1914 ::: Swiss Made :::

Since the bracelet is not so good, i think a blue leather strap could be a nice experiment.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm curious why the Combat 6 doesn't seem more popular. Maybe it's the mineral crystal? What a gorgeous dial though, especially with the baton markers.

Does anybody know the lug-to-lug size of this case (across the dial, not strap width)?


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

I think the Combat 6 and Incursore are beautiful watches and often overlooked...as LH2 pointed out you can now specify a choice of crystal and we offer a variety of Glycine strap options, materials and colours. when you buy....

I'll get that lug size for you....perhaps a video would be in order?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks J... Here in the U.S. I'm not seeing Combat 6's with sapphire. I wouldn't rule out a mineral crystal. I think it looks a bit different too perhaps?

I was disappointed to see that the manual wind Combat 6 is no longer available.


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

LH2 said:


> Thanks J... Here in the U.S. I'm not seeing Combat 6's with sapphire. I wouldn't rule out a mineral crystal. I think it looks a bit different too perhaps?
> 
> I was disappointed to see that the manual wind Combat 6 is no longer available.


Sapphire is a factory option when ordering....you just have to specify it, but as you say don't rule the mineral out...

And we can still get manual wind Incursore...


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

I've done a video for you...hope this helps..

Any questions just ask.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting J... I'm a fan of the simple, legible styling of the Combat 6. It is good to know that it in fact can be ordered with sapphire if desired. Does Glycine really use TOP grade movement in these?

If you ever get the opportunity, a video on the Combat 7 would be great!


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

LH2 said:


> Thanks for posting J... I'm a fan of the simple, legible styling of the Combat 6. It is good to know that it in fact can be ordered with sapphire if desired. Does Glycine really use TOP grade movement in these?
> 
> If you ever get the opportunity, a video on the Combat 7 would be great!


Lots of Glycine options are available if your AD can be bothered to ask check.

ETA 2824- 'Cotes de Geneve'.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Côtes de Genève means they've decorated the rotor (I presume) with Geneva stripes. I really like the number of dial colors / styles that Glycine offers in a given model. And their watches all look very wearable, and not too thick / chunky, which is something I look for.


----------

